# Introducing... Champion Catarosa Dolly Mixture!



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, what a day we had yesterday! After a long time of waiting and hoping, my Tia has finally achieved champion status! I'm so proud i could burst!

New pics to follow as I had professional ones of the girls done, but for now, hope this is enough.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooh congratulations, well done Tia. Was there yesterday with my baby Bengal and daughter's HHP and saw your scrummy kitten on exhibition, didn't realise Tia was there too. I did try to catch you to say hi, but couldn't get past the crowd of adoring Milly fans!!! 

Katy


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Ooh congratulations, well done Tia. Was there yesterday with my baby Bengal and daughter's HHP and saw your scrummy kitten on exhibition, didn't realise Tia was there too. I did try to catch you to say hi, but couldn't get past the crowd of adoring Milly fans!!!
> 
> Katy


Ah Katie, wish I'd known! You should have battered your way through! Did you see the mess that scrummy kitten monster made of her pen? In the end, I just gave up and let her have fun with the cushions... Life got easier after that.

It's funny, because as many people as there was looking at her, nobody took a business card! Still, Millie had a great day. She loves schmoozing with people. Just a pity she doesn't feel as secure in a double pen as she does in a single, as I'd put her on exhibition more if she did.


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations what a rude piccie lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

big congratulations to you ....Chris


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all very much! She's all cuddled up in her new Tigga Tower as we speak, so is fully enjoying the new perks that being a champion brings.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


(I love our Tigga Tower - gradually adding to it)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think I'll add any further to the one I've got. I did buy an extra base though as they're on special offer at the moment and I know tha tI'll eventually want another post anyway.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well done!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

> Ah Katie, wish I'd known! You should have battered your way through! Did you see the mess that scrummy kitten monster made of her pen? In the end, I just gave up and let her have fun with the cushions... Life got easier after that.
> 
> It's funny, because as many people as there was looking at her, nobody took a business card! Still, Millie had a great day. She loves schmoozing with people. Just a pity she doesn't feel as secure in a double pen as she does in a single, as I'd put her on exhibition more if she did.


Millie looked in kitty heaven when I saw her, she certainly does love her public. You have lovely drapes but they can only be improved by a kitten jumping all over them. I wouldn't worry about the business cards, the kids gave mine out at the London Pet Show and the Supreme and we had very little contact at the time. You have sown the seed of a scrummy colourpoint cuddle cat and at some point in time they'll want one and hopefully remember you and hopefully they'll be nice and you'll have kittens. I expect a lot of exhibitors made a mental note of your Prefix so I'm sure it was worthwhile.

Catch up with you next time our paths cross - I'll be the muppet saying "I know you - you're Carly off of Pet Forum" so humour me please xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done, Tia is lovely.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Don't forget to add the fab news to the Titles sticky thread


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Very BIG congrats to Tia, a well deserved title, she is a credit to you Carly


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, thanks very much to you all! I'm still on cloud nine. This title was a long time in the making which makes it all the more special to me.

Katy, I've been that muppet too, so I'll not need to humour you! Are you planning any more shows in the near future?

The drapes *were* lovely. After munster Millie had finished having fun, they needed a good wash. Still, as long as she had fun, that's all that matters, right? And if the public love Millie half as much as she loved them, I should have kitten buyers flooding in!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Well, what a day we had yesterday! After a long time of waiting and hoping, my Tia has finally achieved champion status! I'm so proud i could burst!
> 
> New pics to follow as I had professional ones of the girls done, but for now, hope this is enough.


Congratulations Carly :thumbup: Well done to the beautiful Tia :thumbup:
Sorry I didn't make it (perhaps just as well seeing as Rosie decided the kittens needed to come downstairs on Saturday afternoon ) I will get to meet you and some of the others one day!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, it's a nightmare when they first start deciding things like that!

Just keep an eye out for me, Lynn, as I'd love to meet you too!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Many Congratulations xx


----------

